# Alpha Pharma



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

Due to resent circumstances with my gear tops ****ing melting to a semblance of Maintenance Man's butthole... I've been doing some heavy investigation.

I feel like a tard asking this because I'm sure most of these I'm looking at are bunk sources but... how else to be sure?

Any experience with this lab?  I noticed someone here saying that got some good test c labs from superior labs, but I saw bad bloods elsewhere on the interwebs.  For every good lab work/review you see there are 5 bad ones.


P.S.  I've already put an order in with Tillacle and am just looking for a backup source.

P.S.S.  Not asking for a source.  Just experiences with "Alpha Pharma", if any.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 9, 2015)

Who has melting tops superior or alpha?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2015)

1:5 are lousy chances aren't they?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 9, 2015)

It's insulting to the community to claim you need a back up for Tillacle Labs. They are THE final word in aas....PERIOD!


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 9, 2015)

Consider your extremely lucky to have connected with Tiller Labs.  There nearly impossible to find.  Give your blood test results for LNE their signature product.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Who has melting tops superior or alpha?



Optimum Pharma.  I contacted yesterday.  They asked that I opened all their product and send pictures and assured me they would correct the issue.  They replied with 6 hours to my email


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> Consider your extremely lucky to have connected with Tiller Labs.  There nearly impossible to find.  Give your blood test results for LNE their signature product.



I have their LNE.  The first time I ever used it I set 6 PR's just from a preworkout pin, I gained 87% increase in vascularity, lost 4% bf, all my acne went away and I received a slight tan (which leads me to believe there is melatonin2 in the product), AND my penis grew 2.4 inches.

Also, if you order over $300 worth of merchandise, you receive a pre package of socks and some extra creamy peanut butter.  Limited time offer, just thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1:5 are lousy chances aren't they?



Indeed, they are.

Chances of getting good AAS are about the same as my wife having a "headache" tonight.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> Indeed, they are.
> 
> Chances of getting good AAS are about the same as my wife having a "headache" tonight.



I'm in the dog house, my wife WILL have a headache/be tired/feel weak/insert incurable ailment here for the night.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm in the dog house, my wife WILL have a headache/be tired/feel weak/insert incurable ailment here for the night.



Ahhh... you must have taken advantage of the tube-sock/peanut butter promotion too!


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

BUMP!  No experience with domestic supply's Alpha Pharma?  Or any of their labs...


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 10, 2015)

Just wanted to say OP is replacing all of my damaged gear.  Said they'd never heard of that happening before.


----------

